# Girls and shoes..........



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Right ladies, how many pairs of shoes and boots do you all own - from my home experience, my wife owns more pairs of shoes than she could ever possibly wear, ever, and she buys more before they wear out - whats going on? :?

Fellas only have around 3 or 4 pairs, and thats pushing it (well maybe not  ), but gals usually have 30 or 40.............why?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Think yourself lucky, my girlfriend works for Kurt Geiger, my dining room looks like their store room with all the boxes.

Does have some advantages though, I get my shoes at a very nice discount


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Fellas only have around 3 or 4 pairs, and thats pushing it (well maybe not  ), but gals usually have 30 or 40.............why?


You haven't met Kell then :roll:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I know what you mean, my GF has many pairs of shoes.

I think most blokes have more than 4 pairs of shoes tho.....?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> I know what you mean, my GF has many pairs of shoes.
> 
> I think most blokes have more than 4 pairs of shoes tho.....?


Hmm, fair point 

I'll count mine later and post results


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't have as many as I used to (can't afford them anymore) but I still probably have around 30 pairs.

And for the benefit of those that don't know me, that's my wife in the picture, not me.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Kell said:


> I don't have as many as I used to (can't afford them anymore) but I still probably have around 30 pairs.
> 
> And for the benefit of those that don't know me, that's my wife in the picture, not me.


I was about to say thats normal, when I looked at the pic, but now, I'd have to say you are in the lead on the man-shoe-count front at the mo !  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .


You just made my night Dotti ! 
8)  :twisted:

Pics please !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .
> ...


You mean with the just above the knee skirt with boots piccie image? :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You reading my mind?   :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have about 6 pairs of trainers (used to be 10 or so), 2 pais of courts, 8 or so pairs of high heels and 3 pairs of boots. Could be that I forgot some :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Lets see the FMBs !  8) :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:roll:

It's trainers this morning as I already did my own workout and I'm off to clients soon :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> :roll:
> 
> It's trainers this morning as I already did my own workout and I'm off to clients soon :wink:


I can wait till tonight.........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Lets see the FMBs !  8) :twisted:


OMG [smiley=stop.gif] You can't say that to Dani :lol:  . She has class [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 8)  .

Aiden - behave  :-*


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see the FMBs !  8) :twisted:
> ...


But she said she had boots - telling me that is like a red rag to a bull   :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see the FMBs !  8) :twisted:
> ...


Thanks Abi :-*

no worries, you know that I'm always in trainers :lol: :lol:



AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Every girl has boots oh young one :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I only like 'special' boots....... 8) 

Ah, young, that makes me feel soooo good !


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

might have known you'd be in here aiden :roll: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

118 said:


> might have known you'd be in here aiden :roll: :lol:


You'll probably be staying now too ! :wink:  :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

who me? :?   hehe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Young ..... as opposed to Freud :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I think the boot fetish thing works both ways!

When i first met Tony he was wearing those rigger boots :-*

That did it for me really, and still does come to mention it. :twisted:

karen


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'm younger than him :roll: A lot


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> I think the boot fetish thing works both ways!
> 
> When i first met Tony he was wearing those rigger boots :-*
> 
> ...


Bloody hell 

I have 3 pairs of riggers , one in office, one in the car and one at home - side effect of being in the construction business 

Must wear them more often if they work for the gals 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

maybe that's where I'm going wrong too - think I should get a pair


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I sincerely hope you are!!! And I hope that you are in much better shape than old Sigmund :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


No grey beard anyway :lol:

Come closer and I'll whisper my age to you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I'm listening :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Come closer !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


What did you say? I can't hear you ,,, you're too far away :roll:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

he's 58 and a half [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'm 41 and 118 is 14, so don't mind him !


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

see I wasn't far off 

 oi I'm not as old as that thank you! :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

118 said:


> see I wasn't far off
> 
> oi I'm not as old as that thank you! :roll:


Ok, 12 for you then


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

that's better


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I heard this whisper!!!! So I was right, youngster. Life hasn't even started for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


They say life begins at 40 - I'm not so sure


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah I think you're past it tbh Aiden (as you have already admitted ) - have you had a mid life crisis yet too?  *ducks outta the way quickly* [smiley=rifle.gif] hehe


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

118 said:


> yeah I think you're past it tbh Aiden (as you have already admitted ) - have you had a mid life crisis yet too?  *ducks outta the way quickly* [smiley=rifle.gif] hehe


 :roll: [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]

 :lol:

Lot of life in me yet !


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

that's good to hear then :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: Can someone post me a picture of what 'Rigger' boots look like then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I agree! It only _really_ starts once you're 50


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dotti said:


> :lol: Can someone post me a picture of what 'Rigger' boots look like then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


think this is them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

118 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Can someone post me a picture of what 'Rigger' boots look like then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I can just about imagine a pretty girl in nice cloths wearing those things ... not


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> 118 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


LOL the girls version is called UGG boots but with a bit of fur on and in :lol:  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > 118 said:
> ...


Well, believe it or not, posh girls around here wear those boots. I think they look a disaster. No fur just Rigger boots


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Riggers on gals    [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

Nooooo...................... :?

I'm not an Ugg fan either 

Now, leather and suede........... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Riggers on gals    [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> Nooooo...................... :?


I agree. It looks horrible. Especially when worn with floaty summer skirts :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Riggers on gals    [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]
> ...


Thats NOT a look that would appeal to me :?


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


FIRST LOOK INTO THE POWDER ROOM....

Girls in rigger boots eh :? think you guys need to 'look outside the box'....I better not say any more, but....mmmmmmmm let me dig that picture out


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Riggers on gals    [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> Nooooo...................... :?


YES!  Not with the 'floaty skirt'! [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Riggers on gals    [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]
> ...


My eyes, my eyes...............


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

how many girls also like the rigger boots on men?

Or is it just perverted me :roll:

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> how many girls also like the rigger boots on men?
> 
> Or is it just perverted me :roll:
> 
> Karen


I don't like them full stop. To me they belong onto a building site :? 
well with some feet in them which are attached to a body obviously :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> how many girls also like the rigger boots on men?
> 
> Or is it just perverted me :roll:
> 
> Karen


It's just you! :lol: :wink:


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> how many girls also like the rigger boots on men?
> 
> Or is it just perverted me :roll:
> 
> Karen


Got to be careful how I word this....

But I like Rigger boots on myself :?

I know what I mean...

Wear them for _'all sorts'_ [smiley=whip.gif]

Come on Dotti...keep up


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> how many girls also like the rigger boots on men?
> 
> Or is it just perverted me :roll:
> 
> Karen


I'll wear the riggers if you get the FMBs on ! :twisted: 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I just picked up a new pair of riggers yesterday !


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

bit pikey for my likes!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I just picked up a new pair of riggers yesterday !


Did you get the knickerbockers as well :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a new pair of riggers yesterday !
> ...


Glories, knicks, or pants? :lol:

Just the boots - need them for site visits, my old ones were past their best


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I was thinking about the Bavarian type Knickerbockers = leather "shorts" with braces


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Piccies please of you in the new riggers Aiden


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .


I'm with Dotti here, although all this sunshine is making boots a bit surplus atm...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


lederhosen?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Lederhosen, that's it Tim


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


No I didn't !  I'm not going slapping my thighs !


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Piccies please of you in the new riggers Aiden


With, or without my yellow jacket?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

wicked said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .
> ...


Well, how you doin' ! :twisted:  :lol:

Pics please !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


It's fun :lol: 
What about slapping the soles of your shoes then


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Sounds less painful anyway :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Can you jump around and sing while doing it :roll:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 

Not going to either ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Chicken!!!!

Just wait till I get you into my gym :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mountainqueen (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm new and nervous, but I'm also 6ft with a fondness for my 4 inch zebra print Conran heels...so perhaps not that nervous!

Any tall girls on here like me who love lording it up in high heels?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hello and welcome oh mountainqueen 

I like high heels when I'm going out but not for day-to-day activities. I think trainers are better suited for my job 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll be hiding ! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

mountainqueen said:


> I'm new and nervous, but I'm also 6ft with a fondness for my 4 inch zebra print Conran heels...so perhaps not that nervous!
> 
> Any tall girls on here like me who love lording it up in high heels?


6ft 4 !  Amazon woman ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


No worries Aiden, I'll find you!!
I have a habit of getting/doing what I want :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah, but I'm a slippery bugger, hard to nail down !  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Ah, but I'm a slippery bugger, hard to nail down !  :lol:


No worries Aiden. A bit of dusting over should help :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but I'm a slippery bugger, hard to nail down !  :lol:
> ...


Dusting with? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Hmmm, let me think [smiley=idea2.gif] 
What about grainy low milled flower :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I think you better try again :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Errrr ..... itching powder :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

You aren't selling the whhole concept very well to me Dani !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> You aren't selling the whhole concept very well to me Dani !


O.K. I'll have to use my great-grandfather's method then;
get my whip out [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't selling the whhole concept very well to me Dani !
> ...


Long as you have your FMBs on ! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Financial Mediation Bureau? Now how could I wear this :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

So, have you sorted the FMBs Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> So, have you sorted the FMBs Dani?


Ahem :roll: 
You will simply have to wait and see :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

<-----------Waiting patiently !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

,,,,, and waiting ,,,,,,, and waiting ,,,,,,,,, and waiting ,,,,,,,,


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

So, I'm gonna be waiting a while then? :?  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

what happend to the _patiently_ bit :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I am still waiting, so that proves I'm patient :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Well, I am still waiting, so that proves I'm patient :wink:


Having - for some reason that I'm still trying to work out - just read through this thread, I think you should more accurately be called "A" patient.

You *are *receiving help, aren't you?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I missed my therapy session today 

Dani will be seeing my Dr shortly :lol:

And you can be next, for actually reading it !  :lol:



TTonyTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am still waiting, so that proves I'm patient :wink:
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I missed my therapy session today


Naughty boy, Aiden. You must make next week's session else there will be no hope for you :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I missed my therapy session today
> ...


I have finally accepted my loopiness :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .


How many have you been :roll: in tho? :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going through a bit of a boot fetish at the moment  .
> ...


2 at a time hopefully !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Never before have I been so pleased to be able to click on ...

"stop watching this topic".

Bye all.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Loopy, loopy, loop, loop :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Loop the loop, yep


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


That's just plain greedy and you both know it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But dont you like greed?


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> But dont you like greed?


Came across this I did. Greed, what is that young Jeddi :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Remember Wall Street? Greed IS Good ! :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Strong you must be; to the dark side greed leads


----------

